

SAE standardizes new EV charging connector - frankus
http://www.sae.org/mags/AEI/7479

======
frankus
This is actually the second round of standards. The first had the GM/Hughes
inductive paddle charger, which turned out to be really neat technology but a
bit of a boondoggle in terms of cost. I'm not aware of this one still being
used in any significant numbers.

The second was this huge ugly square thing made by a company called AVCON for
conductive charging. This is the connector being replaced by the new one, know
as Yazaki after the company that designed it.

